# Tivo Desktop says no Tivo DVR on network



## Susie N (Jun 7, 2006)

Hello,

I've searched the forums and the support topics extensively, but I'm just not finding the answer to my problem. I'm hoping someone here can help me.

I just downloaded and installed Tivo Desktop version 2.5.1 last night because I want to transfer some of our saved programs onto my computer because we just bought a new Tivo brand DVR and we want to put the saved programs on that new box.

Tivo Desktop says that there are no Tivo DVRs available on the network. I don't understand this because my Tivo box IS on the network and it is updated through this network regularly. It's just a simple home network.

We have the Tivo brand network adapter, transfers enabled, etc. We have the media access key. I've restarted all the devices (Tivo, computer, etc). Tivo Desktop says the server is running.

I can access the programs via https://mytivoip/nowplaying without a problem. But I don't want to just do that because eventually, I want to upload the programs to the new DVR.

One more note. When in messages and settings (I forget exactly which screen I was in), I saw a list of our settings. There was a row for Tivo ToGo and the input I saw was a, a, a. I have no idea what that means, but I thought I'd give that info as well.

Can anyone help me figure out why the Tivo Desktop won't recognize anything? Thanks!


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Sounds like everything is in order ... maybe you have a firewall program that is blocking TiVo Desktop? Can you not see your PC's Now Playing List from the TiVo either?


----------



## Susie N (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks for your reply. I selected a photo to publish with the Tivo Desktop and I don't see it on the DVR playlist at all (of course, I don't know where it should even be).

I just disabled my firewall and it's still not working. And when I said the https://mytivoip/nowplaying option worked, I should have clarified that it worked for me last night. I just tried it again and now it won't work. It says Resource Not Found.


----------



## Susie N (Jun 7, 2006)

I'd like to add that in Music, Photos, & More, there are two servers listed. If I select either of them, it says no servers were found at that ip address. So odd.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I think you figured this out, but published Music and Photos will show up under the "Music, Photos, Products, & More" menu and not the Now Playing List.

If you're getting "resource not found" when trying the web interface, I would recommend you reboot the TiVo.

What firewall/anti-virus software are you using? I know I've read people having problems with things like Norton, etc.


----------



## Susie N (Jun 7, 2006)

Yeah, I figured published photos and music would appear in that menu. They are not there. 

I rebooted the computer and the tivo again and still nothing. 

The server ip address that the system settings shows is not the same as my router's ip address. And no matter which ip I look at, it says the server is unavailable.

I use F-Secure PC Protection Plus (came from my isp...I know, I know...not the greatest). I have disabled the firewall only at this point.


----------



## lexsar (Dec 16, 2003)

Susie N said:


> ...
> 
> I just downloaded and installed Tivo Desktop version 2.5.1 last night because I want to transfer some of our saved programs onto my computer because we just bought a new Tivo brand DVR and we want to put the saved programs on that new box.
> 
> ...


I am having similar issues as stated in the first post. It seemed like it started for me after I installed the desktop version 2.5.1. When I "Pick Recordings to Transfer" and select one of my two Tivos, it says "Connecting..." and sometimes I'll get a selection of shows to transfer but most of the time I get the messag that there are no Tivo DVRs available on the network. On the Tivo side, I can still connect between Tivos, still get to published photos and music on each Tivo. BTW, one is wired on the network and one is connected wirelessly.

I ended up uninstalling Tivo Desktop 2.5.1 and going back to 2.4. I am still having intermittent problems but at least I have connectivity some of the time. I now wondering if it is possible that a Tivo software update on my Tivo boxes may also be a contributing factor?!?!? Any thoughts?


----------



## lexsar (Dec 16, 2003)

How about some suggestions from the experts?


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Have you tried rebooting everything...PC, then TiVo then your router?


----------



## lexsar (Dec 16, 2003)

richsadams said:


> Have you tried rebooting everything...PC, then TiVo then your router?


At one time or another, yes. But I'll try them in your suggested order and see what happens... I'll post back after I do.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

lexsar said:


> At one time or another, yes. But I'll try them in your suggested order and see what happens... I'll post back after I do.


Sounds good. That should reestablish the connections all around but if that doesn't work you could try a different order.

There are a number of posts on this forum that talk about the same symptoms you're seeing and more often than not it seems to boil down to the router (even though it had been working previously). For some rebooting did the trick, others had to update their router's firmware while others ran into router/security issues that had to be adjusted and yet others replaced their router and ta-dah! It seems the more recent TiVo software upgrade may have changed some of the network dynamics. TiVo promised to address some bugs in the next release. One can only hope.

I haven't experienced any MRV problems but did have issues with TiVo Desktop/PC transfers. It turned out to be my network security. Networks can be so much fun.


----------



## rmorton0573 (Mar 2, 2008)

I have the same problem my Desktop PC with Tivo to Go says no DVR's available on the network, but on my notebook it works just fine, But I think my problem lies with Net Nanny on my desktop because that is when it started happining, if anyone has any advice for Tivo and Net Nanny setting please help because I can't find anything.


----------



## lexsar (Dec 16, 2003)

richsadams said:


> Have you tried rebooting everything...PC, then TiVo then your router?


Did the reboots in the order you suggest. Everything was online for about a day or so, now back to "No Tivo DVRs available on the network" for Tivo one but not the other. Rebooted just the Tivo that was not accessible and I can get to it now?!?!?


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

lexsar said:


> Did the reboots in the order you suggest. Everything was online for about a day or so, now back to "No Tivo DVRs available on the network" for Tivo one but not the other. Rebooted just the Tivo that was not accessible and I can get to it now?!?!?


Hmmmm...does sound like a network problem. Your network may be set up to reassign I.P.'s after certain periods of time. You might look into changing your TiVo's from DHCP to static I.P. addresses (make sure they are different addresses for each one, and different from any other network I.P.'s on your system including P.C.'s, etc.). More info on this thread.


----------



## Cosmos (Feb 13, 2007)

I have a DIRECTIVO which is connected to my small home network, and when I try to access TiVo Desktop on my PC from my TiVo it says that there is no server at that address. I am running XP with a NETGEAR GA-311 Gigabit network card wired to a D-LINK DIR-655 Gigabit router. I have no problems seeing the TiVo using TELNET or FTP Now. I can transfer files to and from the TiVo using FTP Now with no problem, but I just can't access the TiVo Desktop server from the TiVo. Yes, I am running Norton Internet Security 2008, and I have read that some people have this kind of problem when using Norton, but I have gone as far as turning the firewall off, but still no luck seeing my computer on the TiVo. Can anyone please help me figure out what is preventing me from seeing TiVo Desktop from the TiVo? Thanx in advance for any help sent my way!


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Cosmos said:


> I have a DIRECTIVO which is connected to my small home network, and when I try to access TiVo Desktop on my PC from my TiVo it says that there is no server at that address. I am running XP with a NETGEAR GA-311 Gigabit network card wired to a D-LINK DIR-655 Gigabit router. I have no problems seeing the TiVo using TELNET or FTP Now. I can transfer files to and from the TiVo using FTP Now with no problem, but I just can't access the TiVo Desktop server from the TiVo. Yes, I am running Norton Internet Security 2008, and I have read that some people have this kind of problem when using Norton, but I have gone as far as turning the firewall off, but still no luck seeing my computer on the TiVo. Can anyone please help me figure out what is preventing me from seeing TiVo Desktop from the TiVo? Thanx in advance for any help sent my way!


I'm not sure what may be causing the problem, but as I mentioned earlier I've had some luck rebooting everything...PC, then TiVo then the router.

Other times I've un-installed it, downloaded a new copy of TiVo Desktop, reinstalled it, and rebooted everything to get them all talking. If you try that it's a good idea to clear the TiVo Desktop cache folder. This is where mine is stored:

C:\Documents and Settings\<user name>\Local Settings\Application Data\TiVo Desktop\Cache

Hope that helps!


----------



## Cosmos (Feb 13, 2007)

richsadams said:


> I'm not sure what may be causing the problem, but as I mentioned earlier I've had some luck rebooting everything...PC, then TiVo then the router.
> 
> Other times I've un-installed it, downloaded a new copy of TiVo Desktop, reinstalled it, and rebooted everything to get them all talking. If you try that it's a good idea to clear the TiVo Desktop cache folder. This is where mine is stored:
> 
> ...


Well, the TiVo Desktop installation is a brand new one, so I know the cache folder is empty, so it doesn't have to be emptied just yet. I rebooted the TiVo and then the PC, but I haven't rebooted the router yet, but on this router when you make changes to the config utility via the net, it restarts the router, so I see that as the same thing, but I might try to do the re-boot sequense like you stated and see if that makes any difference. The fact that I can see the TiVo from the computer, but can't see the computer from the TiVo seems to be a router config issue, but this router has a lot of settings on it, so I am not sure where to start to clear the way so my computer will let the TiVo thru.


----------



## Cosmos (Feb 13, 2007)

I was looking on the net trying to get info to fix the problem when I found an article on some site that said the latest version of TiVo desktop (2.5) wouldn't work with the hacked DIRECTIVO, and there was a link to where you could download version 2.3a, so I downloaded and installed it and the problem is fixed, so if anybody else runs into this, keep in mind that the latest version won't work. At least it wouldn't work on my system.:up:


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Cosmos said:


> I was looking on the net trying to get info to fix the problem when I found an article on some site that said the latest version of TiVo desktop (2.5) wouldn't work with the hacked DIRECTIVO, and there was a link to where you could download version 2.3a, so I downloaded and installed it and the problem is fixed, so if anybody else runs into this, keep in mind that the latest version won't work. At least it wouldn't work on my system.:up:


Excellent info. :up: v2.6 is due out this month...wonder if it'll work or not. (No need to update if you don't need the latest version though. If it ain't broke...) Cheers for that!


----------

